# I have finally seen the light...sorry Twisp but the breakup is final.Lol



## Bush Vaper (28/9/16)

Finally got my Smok Osub 80w with Brit Beast tank and all I can say is WOW!!!!

Never did I know that clouds this big and flavour this intense was possible!

Its been real Twisp, but I have to move on.

The worst is thinking about what mods I could have bought with the money spent on 5 Twisp devices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Taytay (28/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Finally got my Smok Osub 80w with Brit Beast tank and all I can say is WOW!!!!
> 
> Never did I know that clouds this big and flavour this intense was possible!
> 
> ...


I know! We could have bought 7 Ego AIOs with the money we paid for 3 twisp devices. But... If it wasn't for my twisp, I would have never been exposed to the big wide vaping world and never even realized there was something better out there! So I am grateful to twisp for their excellent kiosks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (28/9/16)

Very true that!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (28/9/16)

Great starter kit! ohhh dont stress, If you stick around here long enough, the money spent on twisp will just be another drop in the bucket .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DarkSide (28/9/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Great starter kit! ohhh dont stress, If you stick around here long enough, the money spent on twisp will just be another drop in the bucket .



So very true...give @Bush Vaper at least a month, then wait to see if a post appears "I am looking for a 100w or higher device, any suggestions?"....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bush Vaper (28/9/16)

DarkSide said:


> So very true...give @Bush Vaper at least a month, then wait to see if a post appears "I am looking for a 100w or higher device, any suggestions?"....


Nooooo dont say that. LOL. I can see this getting messy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine (28/9/16)

Welcome to the "ex Twisp - now I have seen the light" Club...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (29/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Finally got my Smok Osub 80w with Brit Beast tank and all I can say is WOW!!!!
> 
> Never did I know that clouds this big and flavour this intense was possible!
> 
> ...


I t happens to the best of us Live and learn l guess.LOL.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Robert Howes (29/9/16)

Twisp are advertising on TV, saw loads of adds for Twisp during the Olympics. I like many others started on a Twisp. Like everyone else it didnt take long before I needed more but due to their marketing I took the first few steps, for which I will be for ever thankful. Believe me the upgrade options back then (Innokin and Aspire atties) when we thought we had stepped into vape were no where near as good as the Twisp offerings today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Twisp are advertising on TV, saw loads of adds for Twisp during the Olympics. I like many others started on a Twisp. Like everyone else it didnt take long before I needed more but due to their marketing I took the first few steps, for which I will be for ever thankful. Believe me the upgrade options back then (Innokin and Aspire atties) when we thought we had stepped into vape were no where near as good as the Twisp offerings today.



Ive only been vaping for a year, and went through 5 of their devices. They start off great, and then the leaking start and buttons dont work. Not to even mention going through 4 coils in one week on my Aero


----------



## shabbar (29/9/16)

back when i started vaping there were very limited devices on the market , i chose the kanger evod over the twisps and never looked back. no leaks or dry hits whatsoever.

then i got my first regulated device a innokin svd a 15w device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan jhdp (29/9/16)

Taytay said:


> I know! We could have bought 7 Ego AIOs with the money we paid for 3 twisp devices. But... If it wasn't for my twisp, I would have never been exposed to the big wide vaping world and never even realized there was something better out there! So I am grateful to twisp for their excellent kiosks



I was in the same boat @Taytay
But now I'm living the dream  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (29/9/16)

DarkSide said:


> So very true...give @Bush Vaper at least a month, then wait to see if a post appears "I am looking for a 100w or higher device, any suggestions?"....



And then it'll be "Guys, I'm just making my first DIY juice order. I picked out everything that looked yummy but I've got 30 flavours in my cart! What are the 15 absolutely MUST have flavours?" Then okes will give him their picks and it will end up "OK, now I'm up to 57 flavours. You okes aren't helping." And then everybody will be "No dude, you need x, y and z as well or you will suck. You don't even have FA Cardamom, how can you NOT have FA Cardamom?? EVERYBODY needs FA Cardamom!" Then a month later we will see in the Classifieds "Hunting rifle and 4x4 to swap for concentrates. Flavour Art and Inawera only please, no chancers." And Richio will be rubbing his hands in glee that another fly has got stuck in the web. This is the evil world of vaping. We have you now, there is no escape. The only equation of Ohm's Law that you need to know is that Resistance = futile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------

